# Need a Rectangle to Round Adapter



## Snooter

I recently bought a house and the previous owner left a wood burning stove in the basement.  There is a rectangle to round adapter that comes off of the stove to the 8" flue pipe that has multiple holes along the base that needs to be replaced.  I've search the internet and cannot find a new one.  Anyone know of place that would sell this? The base needs to fit over a 3" x 15" stove collar and transition into a 8" flue pipe


----------



## DAKSY

Something like these? You will have to use an additional  oval-to-round adapter or a 6' to 8" increaser to get to your 8" diameter connector pipe, but one of them will probably work for your set-up.

http://www.lindemannchimneysupply.c...raflex-adapters-ico-adjustable-oval-boot.html

http://www.lindemannchimneysupply.c...inox-duraflex-adapters-round-insert-boot.html

Another option is to take what you have to a local welder & see if he can whip you up something out of Stainless Steel. Your call


----------



## mellow

Is this for a Buck stove?

http://www.buckstove.com/partsstore/home.php?cat=23


----------



## Snooter

First, thanks for the two quick replies and suggestions. I could not find any indication of stove brand.
Any suggestions on how to secure one of the above new adapters to my stove?  Would furnace cement be enough?


----------



## bholler

Snooter said:


> Any suggestions on how to secure one of the above new adapters to my stove? Would furnace cement be enough?


No you need a mechanical fastener.  Some furnace cement wont hurt as well but you need screws bolts or rivets also


----------



## mellow

The Buck stacks come with T bolts and a gasket that help secure the stack to the stove and help prevent leaks.




You really should figure out what stove you have, if for anything for insurance purposes.  Post a pic of it and we might be able to tell you.


----------



## Snooter

here are a few pictures. any clue on what brand stove this is would be appreciated


----------



## mellow

Looks to be a Buck or a Buck Clone, the damper rod usually is taller than that to fit the Buck plate on it if it is a true Buck stove.

How to identify model: https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/old-buck-stove-information-one-stop-resource.125611/

That is a sketchy looking install, way to close too that rear wall and that pad isn't doing you any favors either.   I would have a certified sweep come out and do a run through of that setup before using.


----------



## begreen

Agreed. This is not a safe installation. The stove appears to be an insert. If this is the case it is NOT safe at all to place on a floor, even on a hearth pad. It is designed to go inside a full masonry fireplace. The cement bricks in back are more psychological protection than actual. This is dangerous, do not proceed without some guidance, hopefully from the manual.


----------

